
Concentrating On The Important Things - Solar Thermal Power - iamelgringo
http://anz.theoildrum.com/node/3791
======
petercooper
This is a really, really big deal.. not to mention a great article on the
topic.

Solar is going to be one of the most significant technologies in the 4 - 10
year time frame, much like the Internet was in the 1990s. There'll be a boom
and a bust, but the diving price of solar is going to revolutionize the world
nonetheless.

~~~
iamelgringo
We can only hope. What I really like about solar-thermal power is the cost.
It's actually cheaper to produce power plants, and the power generated is
rapidly becoming cheaper than fossil fuel power. That, and you don't have the
base load power problem that you have with photo-voltaic power.

I'm sure that there's problems with it. I just haven't come across any decent
critiques of solar-thermal power plants yet.

